

More app love for Glass than Windows 8 - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/50588695931/more-app-love-for-glass-than-windows-8

======
jagermo
my thougts on this:

\- Glass is new and sexy - and it has a lot of limitations that you need to
work around.

\- Windows 8 (both ARM and x86) has a decent browser you can use to access
cloud-based systems, there is not really a need to have a separate app (at
least I prefer browseraccess to app)

\- Winodws 8 (x86) supports (nearly) every Windows program out there. that is
a lot more than any app store offers.

~~~
virtualpants
Agreed. The browser is good enough for most of these services on Windows 8.
However, the ideal experience would be a touch-optimized "metro" app in
additional to the browser. 500 users vs. 60 million! Where are the priorities?

------
virtualpants
Facebook is the biggest surprise. They seem very friendly with Microsoft.

